# Green Card lottery: How long between submitting DS260 and invitation for interview?



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Since DV-2015 you have to submit the DS-260 electronically. My family member has case number EU6xxx, the December visa bulletin for Europe is up to 11,600. So if they submit the DS-260 now, they will get invited for interview asap. But he would like to slow down the process since he has to finish his his university first.

So the question is:
if you had a case number that was already current when you submitted the DS-260, how long did it take before you got the medical and interview invitation?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The easiest route is to go with the flow. Activate the Green Card, apply for re-entry permit based on education.
Congratulations!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I assume you can't get re-entry permit for 18 - 24 months? That's too long, I think.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> I assume you can't get re-entry permit for 18 - 24 months? That's too long, I think.


Immigration and "I think" ? Why do you not go on the site of USCIS.gov?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That states 'up to 2 years' but at the same time mentions that you can't take up residency somewhere else. http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Resources/B5en.pdf
Well, living for 18-24 months outside of the USA while studying abroad and not having an address in the US could be considered as 'taking up residency outside the US'.
Of course they can find someone who will allow them to use their address, but at the same time you don't pay utilities, rent, don't have a cell phone or whatever bill that you pay in the USA. So: no residency.
I know people who did this, but their parents lived as PR's in the US while the kids were studying in the home country. That makes it more acceptable that their residency is the US.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


EVHB said:


> That states 'up to 2 years' but at the same time mentions that you can't take up residency somewhere else. http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Resources/B5en.pdf
> Well, living for 18-24 months outside of the USA while studying abroad and not having an address in the US could be considered as 'taking up residency outside the US'.
> Of course they can find someone who will allow them to use their address, but at the same time you don't pay utilities, rent, don't have a cell phone or whatever bill that you pay in the USA. So: no residency.
> I know people who did this, but their parents lived as PR's in the US while the kids were studying in the home country. That makes it more acceptable that their residency is the US.


No, living outside the U.S. for 18-24 months is part of a college course, hence no mail address is required. However, filling tax returns will be. 

Can your relative complete their studies in the US? 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

